
Unhackable Servers - ScottProvost
http://unhackable.rocks
======
setra
What even is this? I see some beagleboards in the 3d renderings provided as
the backgrounds. However little information on anything related to their claim
or what they do.

~~~
technion
Well the fine print says it's from Ambient Rocks Inc, so I thought I'd find
something on their website.

[http://ambient.rocks/](http://ambient.rocks/)

But it's the same exact page, with the "unhackable" claim replaced by a
statement about cooling.

I could click "get started" and see what happens.. but it just sends you to
the top of the page.

I think we're looking at boilerplate here - I'm not convinced this is a real
service.

------
philiphodgen
On iOS, this website breaks Safari.

Also . . . I know it's petty but if you are selling extreme rigor
("unbreakable servers") please demonstrate this trait in all of your affairs.
A trivial failure to pay attention to details I can see (hint: typo) tells me
you might be sloppy in things I can't see (software on your unbreakable
servers).

Fix your typo.

Edit: now the website loads on iOS. Also unhackable, not unbreakable. Sorry I
got that wrong.

------
CalChris
_We are a startup in Texas with support from Texas A &M university, the Texas
Innovation Fund and the government._

Texas A&M is government. The Texas Innovation Fund is probably the Longhorn
Innovation Fund for Technology (University of Texas) which is government. And
the government is government.

Nice website.

------
jayess
Typo: Powerful

